# E0779-E0781 Billing Frequency



## jgarcia619 (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anyone know the billing frequency for HCPC codes E0779-E0781? Is is billed montly, weekly or daily? PLEASE PLEASE HELP


----------



## snv08008 (Dec 16, 2013)

Are you billing services furnished in a physician's office or is this DME for home use?


----------

